# SS 04.04.15 - Stravinsky "Symphony in 3 Movements"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971)*

Symphony in 3 Movements

1. Overture; Allegro
2. Andante; Interlude: L'istesso tempo
3. Con moto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Another goodie! Boulez for me.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to my only recording of this piece, conducted by Stravinsky. It's one I enjoy but don't listen to all that often so thanks Saturday Symphony for the nudge!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A little Stravinsky for Easter weekend. I hope everyone who celebrates Easter has a wonderful weekend and will be able to fit this work into their schedule.

I've only heard this work once or twice and don't remember much about it so I'm looking forward to revisiting it this weekend. I would usually go with Leonard Bernstein but I think this weekend I'll go with:

View attachment 67693


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Pierre Boulez/Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll go for this as well:










Philharmonia Orchestra u. Herr Otto Klemperer!

/ptr


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Huh, haven't heard this one in forever.
I've got Simon Rattle and the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll go for Boulez and the Berliner as well


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Stravinsky/Columbia for me. I have actually listened to the Boulez/Berlin and Boulez/Chicago versions more recently than this one.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

GioCar said:


> I'll go for Boulez and the Berliner as well


And thus one for me also


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This one for me too.



D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to my only recording of this piece, conducted by Stravinsky. It's one I enjoy but don't listen to all that often so thanks Saturday Symphony for the nudge!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm going to hold off until my new copy (just ordered 30 minutes ago) arrives:









Ashkenazy Deutsches Symphony-Orchester Berlin

It doesn't indicate it on the cover, but Symphony in Three Movements and Agon are also on the disc.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

The only recording I have is this old one on vinyl. Good old 'Classics for Pleasure'


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

techniquest said:


> The only recording I have is this old one on vinyl. Good old 'Classics for Pleasure'


Silvestri is a very underrated conductor who do Stravinsky very well! (I had it in mind, but my LP has a very ugly scratch rendering it unplayable, we will have to get a replacement me thinks! )

/ptr


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Pierre Boulez leading the Berlin Philharmonic as it seems to be on Youtube...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Stravinsky*: Three Symphonies (*Symphony in Three Movements*), w. *Columbia SO*/CBC SO/Festival Singers of Toronto/Stravinsky (Recorded *1961, Hollywood*; 1962/3, Massey Hall, Toronto).

I've had this rec. a long time, after auditioning several of the competition. I'm happy with the old man leading. One of the better composer/conductors, I think.

Quite amazing, too, the Sony Walter Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler, and LB Mahler from around this time. Fortunately, subsequent remixes and remasterings would often improve their sound. :tiphat:

View attachment 67720


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Listened to London SO/Tilson-Thomas earlier. Great use of rhythm, and orchestral piano, in this work.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Colin Davis and the London Symphony.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Did Pierre & Berliner. I have this Columbia Complete Box set also. Maybe I do rerun with it still.


----------



## Zarathustra (Dec 21, 2013)

Stravinsky by Stravinsky


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

I enjoy the Solti recording, myself. I don't know why it's not more popular. Solti could be overblown sometimes, but he and the CSO were perfect for the Symphony's angular rhythms and in-your-face orchestration. And of course the brass are spectacular.


----------



## BermondseySE1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Adam Weber said:


> I enjoy the Solti recording, myself. I don't know why it's not more popular. Solti could be overblown sometimes, but he and the CSO were perfect for the Symphony's angular rhythms and in-your-face orchestration. And of course the brass are spectacular.


Thanks for suggesting this recording which I hadn't heard before. I agree there's a real subtlety and refinement there - though for me Solti doesn't sustain the rhythmic impetus - it seems to run out of steam. Interesting, though.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll have to listen to it again. I don't recall any loss of steam, but it has been a while since I last heard it. I'll compare it against Stravinsky's version.


----------

